# xdm - logowanie do lxde

## happ

mam problem z zalogowaniem się z xdm do lxde

Opis problemów:

1. menedżer logowania XDM pokazuje mi w prawym dolnym rogu jakąś konsolę - jak skonfigurować XDM-a aby tego nie było widać ?

2. po wpisaniu loginu i hasła do menedżera logowania nie ładuje mi środowiska graficznego, lecz tylko szybko przeskoczy ekranik z napisem "succeful cośtam" i nadal mam ekranik w którym mam wpisać login i hasło...

3. jak zmienić wygląd XDM-a bo jest paskudny  :Razz:  - zanzaczam, że nie chcę zmieniać menedźera logowania

----------

